# Ferry Ciudad de Granada (ESVLC)



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Images of the Ferry from Trasmediterranea company "Ciudad de Granada" entering Valencia Port a few days ago (Palma de Mallorca -Valencia line)






IMO: 9217125 Ro-Ro/Passenger Ship , built in 2001 
Carrying capacity is 26916 Gross Tonnage 
Draught 5.8 meters. 
LOA 172 meters 
width 26.2 meters.


----------

